# Woma Vs Bhp



## Nelliy (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

After some outside thoughts.

I'm curious as to what you guys think woma vs bhp. I really like them both but I don't want to have both species. I have had a woma before but never a bhp - in saying that I HAVE done my research and understand the size differences, price difference etc. This does not bother me. I'm more interested in peoples experience with the 2 and which ones they would prefer. My experience with the woma I had wasn't a good one and that was because the previous owner didn't look after him well, and I don't want to make that bad experience affect my decision. As searching online at temperament profiles etc only gets you so much information and I want more of a genuine keeper to keeper kind of thought.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 9, 2017)

BHP all the way.
Be careful though they are addictive with so many variations in colour/pattern etc.
I started with 2 and an up to 19 lol.


----------



## Nelliy (Feb 9, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> BHP all the way.
> Be careful though they are addictive with so many variations in colour/pattern etc.
> I started with 2 and an up to 19 lol.



19... now that's a number hard to beat !! I am at the moment leaning toward the bhp. Your probably the best person to ask since you have 19 to compare but what about their temperaments and personalities?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 9, 2017)

As with all snakes there are good and bad....tempremental and easy going.
Pretty well behaved in general unless they can smell food.....lol
Don't try cleaning enclosures or changing water dishes while food is thawing out...even in another room


----------



## jacques92 (Feb 21, 2017)

Definitely blackheaded pythons 
All the way .
Cant beat that yet black head and for the most part they are very easy to handle butt love thier food.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Feb 28, 2017)

depends on what size animal you can handle.
my woma, I can lift with one hand. 
My BHP, I can hardly lift, he's close to 8ft now


----------

